# Brownhills



## 88781

Lots of postings recently about this dealership, they are a UK based Company and reputedly the largest motorhome dealer in Europe, this Poll is to see what the MHF community has to say..


----------



## 96105

hi blimey 8O light the touch paper :lol:


----------



## 99677

NOT a good question to ask me right now..... :evil:


----------



## artona

Actual figures are good to have, good idea Dave

stew


----------



## Rapide561

Hello - yes good idea - let the figures speak for themselves. 

I am a non customer - I tried to be a customer three times! Their loss not mine!

Rapide561


----------



## 88945

*B/hills*

Its to late at night for me to start I would be up all night We should teach our children to learn this is a swear word and should be treated as such Disgusted


----------



## grouch

Before I vote, are you including Hymer UK in this survey.


----------



## Mark993

Problem with this type of poll is that you need to see result BEFORE you attempt to gain the personal experience :wink: 

Once you are qualified to vote, you no longer need to know the result of the poll :?


----------



## kazzzy

I always speak as I find, have always had good service and found them to be polite and helpful.


----------



## jedi

Though I didn't buy my present motorhome from Brownhill's, they had supplied it to its first owner. I had a broken reed switch on the caravan door and phoned them in order to replace it. This was in the afternoon and the new part arrived the following morning.
Unsure on the wiring I phoned them again a few days later. I was told somebody would phone me back. Sure enough within 15 minutes I received a call and the information I required. Excellent, friendly service.


----------



## kennyo

Newark branch a joke 
Newcastle helpfull


----------



## GerryD

Problem with this type of poll is that you will automatically attract more negative votes than positive. Take a look around the forum, you will very rarely see a positive posting. Send this out to all Brownhills customers in a reply paid secret ballot and you will get a truer vote. However ask any professional pollster and they will always tell you that a simple poll to test customer service will always show the majority as negative. 
Ask the same number of people on an exit poll as they leave the premises and I can guarantee that the vote will be very positive. 
We are a nation of vocal complainers and silent congratulators.
I work for a chain of large electrical retailers, if I mentioned the name this forum would be filled by people complaining about the Company. We contract several independant poll companies to take exit polls every week of the year. Customers exiting our stores show 97% average to excellent rating.
Personally I have had good and bad experiences with Brownhills, but there is not an option for average.


----------



## grumpyman

Will hold my vote just dealing with them and will see what results I get first.


----------



## WingPete

*Have nothing negative*

I have been visiting the Canterbury branch during this year, and found them obliging and informed. Took vans out on test drives without any hinderance. Did good PX deal at NEC show, placed order for delivery in Feb. PX offer holds good and wrtiiten into contract.


----------



## warty

*brownhills*

We first contacted brownhills on some problems we had with our new M/H on Sept 14th 2007 and to date still waiting for jobs to be rectified 15th December 2007 (we bought the M/H new from them in July ) wow one thing comes out of this they have lost another customer but whats another customer to them, we do hope one day they will look after there customers ha ha. ps we have contacted them roughly on a 2 weekly basis


----------



## Nickmimi

As most of the respondents have already mentioned you don't need a survey or a Poll!! 

They may be the biggest dealership in europe. But they get my vote for making the biggest mistakes the worst customer service and just generally terrible in what they do. :evil: 

And this is me been polite, very polite.

Please don't let me carry on

Nick


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

Nickmimi said:


> As most of the respondents have already mentioned you don't need a survey or a Poll!!
> 
> They may be the biggest dealership in europe. But they get my vote for making the biggest mistakes the worst customer service and just generally terrible in what they do. :evil:
> 
> And this is me been polite, very polite.
> 
> Please don't let me carry on
> 
> Nick


Said it all before, go to an independent and you get what you paid for

Happy Xmas


----------



## WingPete

*Not Happy ?*

I would guess that Freeatlast is not very happy with them, and it is Christmas ? :roll:


----------



## 105430

As I have said on here before,I bought my first and,up to now,only motorhome from brownhills of newalk in July.I was warned not to buy from them,but no,i knew better!Well everything I had been told about them has come home to roost.The biggest,most expensive buy of my life and have been treat like a bloke buying a second hand car from Mike Reid for £100.00.The aftersales are an nothing short of a joke in my experience.

PS MERRY CHRISTMAS :lol:


----------



## grumpyman

Well it has now been 8 days awaiting a reply over my problem. Autocruise responded within 2 days so that set the benchmark and so I will give them a negative vote for failing to update me within a reasonable time. They do have my email address so it would be oh so simple to keep me happy and not grumpy.


----------



## asprn

A two-thirds/one-third split is probably about normal, were this poll to be taken on a basket of motorhome suppliers (seemed a good collective noun in the circumstances ).

Based on the amount of noise made by disaffected people, I would have expected a far more negative result. It may therefore have more to do with the old adage that the squeakiest hinge gets the oil, than Brownhills.

And no, I'm not defending Brownhills. Or being hinge-ist. Just observing. :roll: 

Dougie.


----------



## dbh1961

Brownhills lose customers, on a frighteningly common basis, due to poor after sales

They (currently) keep winning new customers, by keen pricing.

Sooner or later, the supply of new customers will dry up. They will be left high and dry.

Like Northern Rock, they have a flawed business model, which leaves them vulnerable.

Even if they change, there are many of us who won't be going back.


----------



## asprn

dbh1961 said:


> Sooner or later, the supply of new customers will dry up. They will be left high and dry


I don't agree. There are plenty of Big-On-Sales/Small-On-Service companies in many industries who continue to succeed despite poor reputations (unfortunately).



dbh1961 said:


> Even if they change, there are many of us who won't be going back.


At least 63% anyway. 

Dougie.


----------



## grumpyman

someone please remind me how you vote one of those moments. :lol:


----------



## Rasalom

I'm sorry but there are far too many parts to this company to say that it is either universally good or bad and I'm not in favour of damning a business because parts of it aren't working. There have been problems at Brownhills which is evident from some peoples experience but, as one commentator so eloquently mentioned, we are vocal complainers and silent congratulators. I had some good experiences at Brownhills and some indifferent but I have friends who have bought numerous vans from there and wouldn't go anywhere else. Even taking into account the ubiquity of the originators contributions to this site (which has to be respected) I think this posting is not far short of mischief-making and that if anyone does have a gripe, they should be specific about it. There are people working for Brownhills who have a living to earn and who have families to feed. A universal lambasting serves no purpose other than to put those jobs at risk.


----------



## GerryD

We had no end of trouble with our first MH and at the time came close to taking the dealer to court. I will not mention the dealer but I do remember telling the dealer that he did not deserve to be in business. We bought our second MH from Brownhills and were more than happy. We have since recommended Brownhills to friends and family and they have mixed feelings. We bought our third MH this year again from Brownhills and have had some problems getting returned calls. However I have made sure that if I need to call back then I shall name and shame the bad servers. By doing this I have received the service that I expect.
Brownhills are not perfect, but then nor is any dealer. They are having to learn the lesson that all retailers are waking up to, the days of sell and forget are gone. Service is paramount and with a new CEO in place I would hope that those changes will start to take effect.
By the way, the dealer that I fell out with is now an occasional drinking partner and given the right deal I would give him a second chance. But he would have to beat Brownhills or any other dealer as I do not feel a need to stick to any dealer.


----------



## Chascass

Could, " Have never dealt with Brownhill's" be added to allow those members to see the results.


----------



## asprn

Rasalom said:


> A universal lambasting serves no purpose other than to put those jobs at risk.


Well said, sah.

Dougie.


----------



## Broom

*Brownhills Newark*

Hi All

So far no problem with Brownhills otherthan they are always extremely busy, we have arranged the best deal Brownhills beat others by £500.00, now delivered my Autocruise to them as an early part exchange, appraisal carried out professionally with no problems.

New Auto Trail due for delivery 1st March 2008 will keep you informed as to any developments, should be interesting

Merry Christmas
Broom


----------



## dbh1961

*Re: Brownhills Newark*



Broom said:


> Hi All
> 
> So far no problem with Brownhills otherthan they are always extremely busy, we have arranged the best deal Brownhills beat others by £500.00, now delivered my Autocruise to them as an early part exchange, appraisal carried out professionally with no problems.
> 
> New Auto Trail due for delivery 1st March 2008 will keep you informed as to any developments, should be interesting
> 
> Merry Christmas
> Broom


And if Brownhils should happen to go bust, between now and March, you'll have nothing.


----------



## Broom

Hi dbh1961 hows that 696 doing,

Reference your comment about the posabillity of them going bust.

We have looked into that and have taken the risk any way, will not worry, I hope.

Best regards
broom


----------



## asprn

*Re: Brownhills Newark*



dbh1961 said:


> And if Brownhils should happen to go bust, between now and March, you'll have nothing


Well, to take your line of thinking to its conclusion, if the sun should run out of hydrogenised oxynitrohelio gas, or the earth have an accelerated burst of warming, between now and Christmas, we'll all have bought those prezzies for nothing (which I find a far more realistic and annoying concept).

As my Granny used to say, "It's not the end of the world, and if it is, it matters even less".

Dougie.


----------



## 104705

*Re: Brownhills Newark*



asprn said:


> dbh1961 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if Brownhils should happen to go bust, between now and March, you'll have nothing
> 
> 
> 
> Well, to take your line of thinking to its conclusion, if the sun should run out of hydrogenised oxynitrohelio gas, or the earth have an accelerated burst of warming, between now and Christmas, we'll all have bought those prezzies for nothing (which I find a far more realistic and annoying concept).
> 
> As my Granny used to say, "It's not the end of the world, and if it is, it matters even less".
> 
> Dougie.
Click to expand...

I'm with dbh1961. In current trading conditions, it is a risk that need not be taken. There are enough stories of deals that have gone wrong for everyone to safeguard themselves when doing deals.


----------



## dbh1961

*Re: Brownhills Newark*



asprn said:


> dbh1961 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if Brownhils should happen to go bust, between now and March, you'll have nothing
> 
> 
> 
> Well, to take your line of thinking to its conclusion, if the sun should run out of hydrogenised oxynitrohelio gas, or the earth have an accelerated burst of warming, between now and Christmas, we'll all have bought those prezzies for nothing (which I find a far more realistic and annoying concept).
> 
> As my Granny used to say, "It's not the end of the world, and if it is, it matters even less".
> 
> Dougie.
Click to expand...

A very big caravan dealer went belly up, a number of years ago, and several people were caught out by the advance p/ex arrangement. The day before they went bust, iyou'd have thought them as safe as Brownhills look now. It can happen to any business that stocks high value items.

Freetochat has picked my point up - an extra risk that there's no need to take.

BTW I would say this about ANY dealer, I'm not implying that Brownhils are any more likely or less likely to go bust than any other dealer.


----------



## Broom

Hi All

Look on the otherside, the unit could have been stood in my drive and been damaged, or the water system could have frozen, a slate could have been dislodged from the house roof and damaged the unit, an unknown mine shaft could have caused subsidence and swallowed up the unit, are you getting my drift, if it happens we will address it, the deed is done.

But others should take note and consider

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## phil1967

One company to avoid bought brand new motorhome from them they fitted bike rack in the wrong place now pulling through back of van now management buy out and will not accept responsibility but the same fitters still work there so HAS YOUR BIKE RACK BEEN FITTED CORRECTLY BY THEM ?????????????????


----------



## bill

phil1967

What a coincidence. The Cannock Branch (now no more of course)reboarded my rear wall about a year ago and made a real 'pigs ear' of putting the bed frame back together ie. water tank not screwed down properly, various screws missing, the electrical connections to the fresh water level gauge incorrectly connected up and so on.

Because of this, as and when it comes to mind, I have a check of anything that they have been involved in the fitting of. Recently this has been the bike rack.

My rack is a four bike with the tall, about 4/5 foot, vertical bars that are mounted above and below my rear window. Whilst the top mounts are through the wall with bolts and spreader plates the lower mounts are screwed in with two 1" self tapers each. 

As far as I can see there is no problem with the top mounts, which must be the ones that bare most of the load, pulling through nor is there with the security of the lower ones. Hopefully the latter have been screwed into a 'strong point' in the rear wall. I'm somewhat reassured because the rack has been on there for five years now and is still secure.

Not being sure whether this is an accepted method of mounting I asked a chap on the Fiamma stall at the NEC recently and he said the lower mountings should be 'through the wall'. Perhaps somebody out there can advise??

Anyway, when I get my next 'hab service' done I'll be asking them for their views about the positioning and mounting as they are 'Swift Approved' so should be aware of the 'strong points'.

Whilst Brownhills Cannock were quite helpful at times getting the work that had to be done on my vehicle done, the standard of that work more often than not left an awful lot to be desired. This is to a point that I would never deal with them again. I've always felt that they churned out so many vehicles that they couldn't cope with all the aftercare work they were confronted with.

Before anyone thinks that I'm 'Brownhills Bashing' again, which I suppose I am, over the years I have raised the the good points as well. Anyway, this post applies to my dealings with Cannock and the old Brownhills not the new. 

All the best

bill


----------



## swallow

Hi There are good / bad dealers all over I have found Brownhills ok had a problem with the rear wall of my shower cubicle in motorhome asked my local Pilote dealer to order me a new shower panel July 08 am still waiting had to resort to travelling to the a midlands dealer from essex to resolve my problem. 
Best wishes Richard


----------



## xgx

My experience of bad service relates to the current Brownhills.... prior to the current owners I had no problems...

It has cost them my patronage.....

....went a further 50 miles and bought from *Beck's Motorhomes*....

....real people and very obliging...


----------



## 113016

I purchased my present M/H from the old Brownhills at Cannock and while the salesman was very good while I was looking, after I paid my deposit he just did not seem to want to know  not even the next day when I wanted to look on the roof!
However the parts department (Lisa) was very good and she went over to Discovery, sadly now closed and probably out of a job  
Also I called in unannounced with a fresh water pump problem and a new pump was fitted immediately.
I had mixed feelings


----------



## Stanner

My experience............

I simply tried to get some help/information about the alarm/immobiliser fitted by them to the m/home I'd just bought.

When you click on the "ask a question" link on their website you are presented with a Registration page so I assumed you had to register to get assistance (not unusual these days).

Filled it in and got a page saying my name didn't match that of the original purchaser - well of course it doesn't, I'd only just bought it.

So just ignored it and filled in the on-line request form - this company clearly doesn't believe in letting you have a plain ordinary email address to contact.

A short while afterwards I got this email.

---- Original Message -----
From: [email protected]**********.co.uk
[mailto:[email protected]**********.co.uk]

Sent: 05 May 2009 14:05 To: [email protected]**********.co.uk
Subject: A Member has tried to update their motorhome registration but failed on the name check

A member has tried to update their Motorhome registration but they failed on the name match.
Details
Users Name : *****
Email Number : ****@*******.orangehome.co.uk
Registration No Entered: GX53***

From: Customer Services To: ****@******.orangehome.co.uk
Sent: Tuesday, May 05, 2009 2:19 PM

Subject: FW: A Member has tried to update their motorhome registration but failed on the name check

Please help us to understand why you are trying to register as a ********** Customer when it appears you are not?

regards

Then the following exchange then ensued......

From: ******
[mailto:[email protected]******.orangehome.co.uk]

Sent: 05 May 2009 17:55 To: [email protected]**********.co.uk
Subject: Re: A Member has tried to update their motorhome registration but failed on the name check

The van was supplied by ********** and I thought it would be on your records and I could update the owner - I didn't realise it could only be done the other way around.

----- Original Message -----
From: Customer Services
To: '******'
Sent: Tuesday, May 05, 2009 5:59 PM

Subject: RE: A Member has tried to update their motorhome registration but failed on the name check

There is only 1 owner to ********** unfortunately -- that''s the person we sold it to

From: ****** [mailto:[email protected]******.orangehome.co.uk]
Sent: Tue 05/05/2009 18:43
To: Customer Services
Subject: Re: A Member has tried to update their motorhome registration but failed on the name check

So I have now found out................................

----- Original Message -----
From: Customer Services
To: ******
Sent: Tuesday, May 05, 2009 6:49 PM
Subject: RE: A Member has tried to update their motorhome registration but failed on the name check

aye

but surely you didnt think you could just freeload all the ********** benefits just becasue you bought a van somewhere else that we happenned to sell to a third party once in its life?

From: "******"
Date: Tue, 5 May 2009 19:32:39 +0100
To: Customer Services<[email protected]**********.co.uk>
Subject: Re: A Member has tried to update their motorhome registration but failed on the name check

I didn't know there were any benefits to "freeload" as you call it. I bought it privately and just wanted to find out something about the alarm/immobilisor that was fitted by **********.

Sorry to have bothered you - I shan't bother you when I come to replace it either.

----- Original Message -----

From: [email protected]**********.co.uk
To: ******
Sent: Tuesday, May 05, 2009 7:43 PM
Subject: Re: A Member has tried to update their motorhome registration but failed on the name check

You didn't when you bought it so what's the loss? ------------------

From: "******"
Date: Tue, 5 May 2009 20:24:47 +0100
To: <[email protected]**********.co.uk>
Subject: Re: A Member has tried to update their motorhome registration but failed on the name check

How do you know I didn't look to see what you had to offer? I have been searching for what I want for a year or so and I actually spent quite some time on your stand at the Peterborough show.
In the end I bought this one privately simply because I was made an offer I couldn't refuse.
It is likely that I will be looking for another new motorhome next year - however my experience in attempting to get just a little assistance with a small ********** specific question on this one certainly isn't encouraging me to visit Newark.
I had heard (was warned actually) about **********' legendary "customer service" but never expected to find out just how "good" it is quite so quickly.
I've clearly upset you by my clumsy attempt to find out a little information about the vehicle, for that I apologise and assure you that I will be sure not to upset any of your sales staff by disturbing them with enquiries about another one.
Thanks...............................

PS On your website it says this

Extended Search

Births: Equal to # less than # More than #

Should that not be Berths?

----- Original Message -----
From: [email protected]**********.co.uk
To: ******
Sent: Tuesday, May 05, 2009 8:46 PM
Subject: Re: A Member has tried to update their motorhome registration but failed on the name check

Ok
Thnx 4 the feedback

And then I got this reply to my original on-line request for help

Your query has been answered, please see below for details.
Comment :
To Do : nothing
Department :Ask Andy

To answer to this reply or provide further information please do not reply to this email, please use the link below to enter your comments thought the website.
Answer This Question Now

This email is sent to you direct from one of our team somewhere in group. Please retain it for a few days. If the speed or quality of service are not to your liking - please email this string with your own comments and observations to [email protected]**********.co.uk and we promise you a full and prompt reply inside office hours.

Well the only thing I can't fault them on is the promptness of their replies.

PS For the avoidance of doubt - The motorhome in question is NOT the one in my avatar.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

Hi,

If any one needs any help or telephone/email assistance irrespective of whether they bought the van from us or had it recently serviced by us, a phone call or email to [email protected] will get a polite response.

A PM to me will also suffice.

Peter


----------



## bigbazza

Brilliant Peter, I have the upmost admiration for your savvy at seeking an opportunity  Good on you! :hotsun:


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

Hi Bazza,

Thanks for that!

But its not rocket science to keep excisting customers happy and attract new ones, I really cannot understand some peoples response of 'you did not buy it here' so [email protected]@@@@@r off.

We are supposed to be in the leisure industry where people want to enjoy their hobby and lifestyle, why be obstructive and unhelpfull.

Peter


----------



## Stanner

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> I really cannot understand some peoples response of 'you did not buy it here' so [email protected]@@@@@r off.


What do you know about B*********s alarm/immobilisers?


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

Stanner said:


> What do you know about B*********s alarm/immobilisers?


To be absolutely honest, very little as we do not have one fitted to our email server.

If however it is a device retro-fitted fitted to your MH, we would need to know the make and model and as far as we are aware that company does not actually make one.

A call during the week with the details or an email will hopefully get you the answers.

Regards

Peter


----------



## paulmold

Hi stanner,

I have a B********'s alarm fitted to my MH . I didn't get them to fit it , it was already on when I bought it. I have the instruction manual. The model fitted to mine is a Sigma S30 (the manual covers the S34 as well).
It's not the easiest to understand but if I can help, just ask.


----------



## Stanner

paulmold said:


> Hi stanner,
> 
> I have a B********'s alarm fitted to my MH . I didn't get them to fit it , it was already on when I bought it. I have the instruction manual. The model fitted to mine is a Sigma S30 (the manual covers the S34 as well).
> It's not the easiest to understand but if I can help, just ask.


Thanks

I know that the big button arms/disarms the alarm and disarms the immobilisor (which sets itself) what I can't find out is what the little button does - if anything - as I don't know exactly which model is fitted.

That is all I wanted B********s to tell me - they clearly have records, but only available to original purchasers so it would seem.

I suppose I will eventually have to try and find out where the alarm box is fitted, get any serial/identification No(s) off of it and ask Scorpion who now own Sigma (the maker) what model it is.

Scorpion were the exact opposite of Dung****s, they replied almost by return and sent me pdf's of two instruction books and said they would be able to help further when/if I could identify the exact model.


----------



## Stanner

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you know about B*********s alarm/immobilisers?
> 
> 
> 
> To be absolutely honest, very little as we do not have one fitted to our email server.
> 
> If however it is a device retro-fitted fitted to your MH, we would need to know the make and model and as far as we are aware that company does not actually make one.
> 
> A call during the week with the details or an email will hopefully get you the answers.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Peter
Click to expand...

Also thanks and as said in the other reply the info you need, is the info I wanted, nothing more. :roll:


----------



## paulmold

Hi Stanner,

The use of the small button is where the instruction book becomes complicated but basically you use the small button after you have armed the system to disable certain sensors which I never do. Also if you hold the small button for 3 seconds it goes into panic mode and sounds the alarm. You can stop the alarm then by pressing either button.
I would imagine these instructions will apply to any of Sigmas alarms that have a large and small button on the keyfob.


----------



## MalanCris

> I know that the big button arms/disarms the alarm and disarms the immobilisor (which sets itself) what I can't find out is what the little button does - if anything - as I don't know exactly which model is fitted.
> 
> 
> 
> On my Sigma, if you press the small button twice, it disables the interior sensors.
Click to expand...


----------



## Stanner

MalanCris said:


> I know that the big button arms/disarms the alarm and disarms the immobilisor (which sets itself) what I can't find out is what the little button does - if anything - as I don't know exactly which model is fitted.
> 
> 
> 
> On my Sigma, if you press the small button twice, it disables the interior sensors.
> 
> 
> 
> I see if I have any interior sensors and try that .
> 
> Thanks
> 
> PS presumably that's only applicable if you've armed the alarm by pressing the big button once?
> 
> i.e. you've left a dog or whatever in the van.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------

